# AUCTex question



## unicorn (Jun 3, 2022)

I get an error message after Ctrl-c, Ctrl-e in emacs:

TeX-search-files-by-type: No TeX trees available; configure ‘TeX-tree-roots’

How to fix it, thanks.


----------



## unicorn (Jun 3, 2022)

What's this mean?


```
%%% Local Variables:
%%% mode: latex
%%% TeX-master: t
%%% End:
```


----------

